# Asking price for 4 frame deep nuc ???



## spunky

No frame exchange , cardboard nuc, what are they going for in your area ?

regards
Brad


----------



## loghousebees

I paid $140 this year for 4 frame nucs, seemed a little pricey since i paid $120 five years ago for a 10 frame.


----------



## Gray Goose

I paid $135 2 years ago 4 frames deep in a white plastic cardboard somewhat reusable NUC box, I picked them up no shipping.
these were in late spring with non-wintered young queens, IE just made up in the weeks prior.

Gray Goose


----------



## AAIndigo

I get 175 for a 5 frame Nuc and dont think I would come down much more for a 4 frame nuc seeing how packages are selling for 130 or more around here.


----------



## KevinWI

The only way I could justify charging around $175 for a nuc would be if I were offering them something unique.....like an overwintered local queen...or a new queen from overwintered local breeder queen.

I know there are nuc providers out there essentially dumping a southern package into a 4 frame nuc box with the southern queen and slapping a heavy tag on it....those are the ones you need to be cognoscente of and avoid at all cost. Ask the questions. Where do the bees come from?...where does the queen come from?

I know it's not what you asked, but it's free advice from an average joe beekeeper.


----------



## JWPalmer

Kevin, $175 is not unreasonable. I am charging $165 for 5 frame nucs with a local open mated spring queen, raised from my best hives, installed in the customer's hive with no frame exchange. A cardboard nuc box will cost an extra $10. I hope to make 20 this spring and should have the rest sold (preordered) after our beeclub meeting tomorrow.


----------



## KevinWI

JWPalmer said:


> Kevin, $175 is not unreasonable. I am charging $165 for 5 frame nucs with a local open mated spring queen, raised from my best hives, installed in the customer's hive with no frame exchange. A cardboard nuc box will cost an extra $10. I hope to make 20 this spring and should have the rest sold (preordered) after our beeclub meeting tomorrow.


I never said it was unreasonable. I only stated what I would feel comfortable charging and for what. I would never presume to speak for anyone else.


----------



## Gino45

Really, it depends on the quality of the nuc, IOW how many frames of brood and how many bees. Plus, is the brood sealed? I have to say that all nucs are not created equal.


----------



## Marcin

In my area packages are anywhere from $125-$170 so $175 for a 5 frame nuc sounds right to me. I only sell a handful of nucs but I charge $190 for 5 frame nucs. It either comes with an overwintered queen, or current year queen raised from overwintered colonies by my bees.


----------



## vtbeeguy

175-200 is going rate around here. I'm Convinced if you waited till April or beginning of May you could get more (people who waited and are desperate after most sell out) probably 220 for a 5 framer. People here selling packages for 170 how much more is a nuc worth than a package? Anyways it's all in where you are as to how much you can get. I see people selling whole hives for 150 after almonds in California.


----------



## clyderoad

Not a mention so far about the health of the nuc, as in diseased bees or equipment.
Anyone care if the nucs are inspected?
It's more than just type of boxes and number frames.


----------



## JWPalmer

In Virginia, all nucs and queens must come from an apiary that has been inspected within the preceeding 60 days and must include a certificate of health. Good point though if one lives in a state that does not have this requirement. Caveat emptor.


----------



## GregB

KevinWI said:


> The only way I could justify charging around $175 for a nuc would be if I were offering them something unique...


Kevin, last year local, open mated overwintered 5-frame deep nucs were quoted at $250 in my county. Just fyi.
Of course, I am in Dane and you are in Portage.


----------



## KevinWI

GregV said:


> Kevin, last year local, open mated overwintered 5-frame deep nucs were quoted at $250 in my county. Just fyi.
> Of course, I am in Dane and you are in Portage.


Yep....they were overwintered local....charge what the market will bear.


----------

